

What is the best comment in source code you have ever encountered? - nathanwdavis


======
mtarnovan
I liked the comment "what the fuck?" regarding the magic constant in Quake's
square root function, after scratching my head to understand how Carmack came
up with this number. More here: <http://www.codemaestro.com/reviews/9> ...
Really, wtf??

------
fburnaby
"Do the things that need to be done." \- it was in a java GUI.

